# Video of Speccy/ might tame



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I took a video of Speccy if you would like to see it. It shows him getting into my hand using the good leg with foot, then after that is using his stump and putting weight on it as he gets back in my hand. You'll also see how much progress him and I have made as far as trusting each other, or maybe he thinks he better trust that hand because it's what brings him his food(LOL). Here is also a picture of him with a couple new stars on the right side of him.
Well! here's the video, tell me what you think if he will tame .
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v510/starlight21/?action=view&current=P1010320.flv










Mary Ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Speccy is just a darling....and you can tell that he's starting to trust you more and more. He really gets around very well with only the one good leg/foot. The stump doesn't really seem to be giving him much problems. I see the new "stars" but why is he keeping his beak open...is it really hot over there?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brad, Thank you, he's my special boy. Yes, it's really hot were I live and he is panting. Our central air isn't working right, so we won't use it until it gets fixed. I'm really glad that he is using his stump and even putting weight on it and having problems. At first I had my doubts, but I guess he's showing me . He even uses the stump to scratch himself and gets around better than I thought he would. I love those stars, and when he's done molting he will be beautiful just my other starlings. That so far is how much he trusts me now, I spending a lot of time with him and I think it makes a big difference. I wanted to share this video of him with everyone so you could see how good he's really doing with his stump. He's also starting to chatter to me now too.
Mary Ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Yes, I figured it was hot over there and that perhaps your A/C wasn't working. It's boiling here today too, even up here in Canada, lol

I think you're going to be surprised how well Speccy adapts to having a stump. Pigeons do very well with a stump too and we've had many members with pigeons with only one foot. I would also think that starlings would do even better because they have strong feet whereas pigeons don't. He'll be able to grip his perches just fine with the one foot and get around on the ground albeit with a limp, but ok too

He really is a precious little feather head


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brad, 
I've been to Canada and really like it there, but I don't like the cold weather(LOL). It's been in the 90's here. 

I know there was pigeons that had only one foot due to string and losing their toes and foot plus from other things, but didn't know their feet weren't that strong. I know they do well blind, my Peawee is proof . Speccy has taught me so much so far and I think he's learned from me that there are humans that can be trusted. 

Speccy is very precious , he's my special little guy like my Peawee . Hey, sometime next week I'm going to be picking up a Russian Tumbler .
Mary Ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Yep, we have had temps up in the 90's as well and it's gettin' hotter yet still! Where in Canada have you been? I've been to the USA too but most of my travelling happened when I was just knee high to starling

Oh yes, pigeons have very weak feet and toes in comparison to perching birds like starlings, grackles, robins, sparrows, crows etc., which all have very strong toes/feet. 

Early congrats on your soon to be purchase of the Russian Tumbler! Oh boy, you are just a total bird lover! LOL. Don't forget to take pictures and post them


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brad,
I've been to Montreal, Quebec, Nigara Falls. My dad took us on vacations, he loved Canada too. We were knee high but much higher than a starling  . My Dad would buy fireworks and sneak them back to the US . I remember another time we went to Montreal, there was this beautiful puppy and we wanted him so bad, but my dad wouldn't sneak to the US , we had him almost talked into it. To this day I still remember that puppy. 

That's good to know about the feet and toes, thank you for telling me. 

Thank you. Bird lover! Yes, big time bird lover here, ever since I was a baby. Actually I'm being given the Russian Tumbler. When I went to pick up two starlings to take them to their new home, the lady that had the starlings wanted to know if I wanted a pigeon and of course I couldn't say no, but didn't have an extra cage with me so I could go pick it up. She told me her friend needed a home for it. I asked her what kind of pigeon it was and she said a Russian Tumbler, and I think they are beautiful. I'm just waiting for her friend to call to set the day and time up. Oh! you can count on me posting pictures.
Mary Ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL, you've done some pretty good travelling back in the day, Mary Ann What was your fathers' attraction to Montreal?...just curious Montreal is a beautiful old city for sure. I've been there a couple of times myself but it's mostly french, I am english. Niagara falls is just gorgeous, isn't it? One of the worlds' natural wonders and both the USA & Canada share this amazing attraction.

When I was a kid, my parents would take my brother and me on road trips every summer to the states. We would drive down and spend 2-3 weeks just puttering around and enjoying the sites. We'd drive down the eastern seaboard... through N. Carolina, S. Carolina, Tennessee, Kentucky, until we got to Florida and then enjoy Walt Disney World Those were great times too, this was back in the late 70's & early 80's. I remember the hotels, the restaurants and eating lots of grilled cheese sandwiches...my favourite as a kid and still today! I still remember the nice waitresses and the southern accents. Great times I will always remember. 

As for foot power, next time you have your dove, Pearl pearched on your finger, grab her and see how much strength she has while holding onto your finger. I'll bet it's nothing and she will let go very easily. Then, to compare...have Speccy on your finger, gently grab him while perched and you will see how he holds on to your finger VERY strongly. 

I know you're a kind, warm lady with such a big heart for animals, this is why I mentioned that you are such a bird lover. Just make sure you post the pictures of the R. Tumbler when you get him.

Ok, bed time for me, talk to you later, Mary Ann!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brad,
He just thought it was a beautiful place. Nigara Falls is beautiful too, we took our kids there. I love Marineland because I love whales and dolphines and they have some beauties there. There was one dolphine that seemed to really like me. I went downstairs where it was all glass and this keep coming over by the glass doing all kinds of tricks for me, then I went upstairs where the people sat and it spotted me and over and got it's ball and tossed it to me. Well I spent quite a while playing ball with it and had many taking video's and pictures of us. It was funny because out of all the people there I was the only one that it would come to. I then put to and to together, the trainer was a female that had the same color hair as me and same lenght to, and I believe the dolphine related that to the trainer. I had so much fun that I didn't want to leave. I love the whale Kando which was one of the whales the used for shows. We went to many state here in the US too. My dad was one who love to go on vacations, I'm like him because I love to travel. 

I did noticed the difference, but I thought it was just me. My starlings can really clamp their toes around my fingers, but noticed my pigeons that my don't really clamp down, not even Pearl. I'm really glad you told me that because I would of thought I was nuts, but I'm still learning about pigeons and have so much more to learn. 

Thank you so much for saying that because I love them and will do anything to help animals in need, even if it means giving up sleep to care for them like I did with Peawee and Speccy. I wasn't about to lose them and no matter what it took. There's no greater gift then to watch birds fly either inside or outside. I will definitely post pictures. I'm really excited and can't wait to bring this one home. They are really beautiful birds and feel in love with them when I saw pictures that Terry had posted.
Mary Ann


----------

